# Bow Brands, the best and the worst



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So with new bows from all the different brands and the bows have been used now. As of today what are the best and worst brands in the bow world?


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

No such thing, in my opinion. I have a preference, which is better for me, is it the best? How can you quantify one bow being better than another? I mean without a doubt a Hoyt is going to be better than the bow you buy at K-Mart (if there is such a thing). But all the Major manufacturers are on par with each other, it is simply a matter of what appeals to you. No such thing as the best and the worst.

That being said, Hoyt is the best and Mathews is the worst ;o).


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Traditional=Best

Everything Else=Worst

That was for you IWAB :wink:


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I prefer High Country


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

And I prefer Bowtech.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BowTech for me.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Bow tech for me as well!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I always thought Herter's made the best recurves. 

Mine are gone now, dangit. Still have a couple of Shakespeares.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Love my Bowtech 82nd airborne !


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

My Martin is the best... why you might ask? Because I own it and can't afford a new one. It shoots fine for me and does the job.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I always thought Herter's made the best recurves.
> 
> Mine are gone now, dangit. Still have a couple of Shakespeares.


Ha! I almost bid on a lefty Herter's recurve on ebay last night. My good buddy in Hawaii grew up in Minnesota with the guy that built the bows for Herter's. His son bruce is our diving buddy and also owned Berrie archery products, which was the old Rocky Mountain Broad heads. Later, he came out with the Rage mechanical. 2 years ago he sold the company to NAP, I believe.

Funny that you should bring that up, I still have my eye on that bow.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Small world isn't it, Tree?

Herter's was *the* place to buy sporting goods before Cabela's got big. My first hunting bow (1964) was a hand-me-down Herters. Archery had a small following then. Some states didn't allow it. Recurves were state of the art then. My dad and many of his friends used Herter's. There weren't many players out there in those days.

They made high quality bows, many of which were later copied by Bear Archery.

I still have a half a dozen Herter's catalogs, 60s and 70s.

Geeze, my first target bow was a Colt.

Good grief, things have changed.


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

I really enjoy my PSE bow maddness 32
It all depends on you.


----------



## sanpeteboy (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll take my wisper quite bowtech any day over on of those twanky loud hoyts.


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my Bowtech!


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> My Martin is the best... why you might ask? Because I own it and can't afford a new one. It shoots fine for me and does the job.


I'm with yah.....loving my reflex, and I always get asked, why that hoyt doesn't make that twanking sound.....cause it really, kindof, sort of, some what isn't a dam* hoyt. bow tech who?


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

hoyts are boat anchors
blowtechs are blowtechs
pse's are shoulder ripping off bows. 

it just depends on what you like. i am jk about the bow bashing i like just about every bow i can shoot


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sanpeteboy said:


> I'll take my wisper quite bowtech...................................


+1 
very quiet


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I love my Hoyt, shoots true, don't know why you guys are saying they are noisy because mine is very quite and easy to shoot. I have shot mathews and would take my hoyt over that piece of crap. I have also shot bowtech not to bad of of bow, my second favorite bow to shoot would be the diamond black ice, that was a very smooth bow to shoot.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I will never give up my Browning Mirage with Gold Tip Hunters (7595's) and my 100 grain Innerloc's.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> My Martin is the best... why you might ask? Because I own it and can't afford a new one. It shoots fine for me and does the job.


I'd have agreed with you back when I was shooting my Bear because thats all I could afford to shoot. Night and day difference between that and my new Alpha Max though.... there definitely are some technological advances and some quality differences between what I shoot now and what I had to shoot then. I like my Hoyt.... and I don't think its any louder than anything else I've seen at various shoots. One thing that quiets them down a TON... take that stupid string suppressor off of there. Mine came off because the screw worked loose and it was a HUGE difference in twang noise. I got the screw replaced but decided to just leave it off for noise's sake.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I really like my Elite, but in all honesty, my favorite is the one I can afford. I don't know of any worst ones, I tend to like most, just some better than others.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

DIAMOND!!!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like Hoyt wins the popular vote on the best bow out there. It also wins in the worse bow out there. I voted Mathews best and other for worse.


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

I like the Parker bows, they are priced right and they shoot good and are light weight.


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

I dont think you can go wrong with any of the bows that have been mentioned. It all boils down to what feels best in your hand and what you can shoot the best. I recently bought a Mathews. But I loved the Bowtech and Hoyt AM that I shot as well.


----------

